# Food help please



## Teddysmum (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi guys, I?m new here and ashamed to say I never realised the importance of high quality dog food. 
When I got my cockapoo puppy at 3 months the breeder told me he was giving one can a day of butchers tripe to teddy. I took him to the pet shop and was advised to mix wet food and dry food together, so have been giving him one can of pedigree puppy with a scoop of James wellbeloved dry food split three times. 
What do you guys normally feed your puppy?s? Am I supposed to mix wet and dry food together? I really don?t have a clue! Any help greatly appreciated, he?s around 6 months now.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Whether you feed wet and dry together or just one or other is totally your choice.

I would say have a browse here and decide what suits you both 

https://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/

Chance eats Millies Wolfheart dried food, Molly eats mostly home cooked as she has pancreatitis and this suits her best


----------

